# Need a new scroll saw



## ChrisM1956 (6 Dec 2020)

Hello , i need to replace my cheap and nasty saw, what i would like i think is a Dewalt 788 or similar. Cant seem to find anything other than Axminster easily available in the UK.

Any suggestion please, it much have quick and easy blade changing for inside cutting

cheers

Chris


----------



## whatknot (6 Dec 2020)

Whilst the Dewalt 788 may be well regarded, it does seem to have a history of problems from what I have seen, personally I wouldn't want one (unless as a gift  

Any warranty issues, spares or repairs may be problematic 

Why are you reluctant to use an Axminster saw?


----------



## chrispuzzle (7 Dec 2020)

Axminster's Hegner clone has a fiddly blade change until you buy Hegner-style clamps for it (Hegner's are compatible), at which point the blade change is much improved.

I suppose otherwise the saws formerly known as Excalibur, now sold by Axminster, are your best bet if you don't want to fork out for a genuine Hegner.


----------



## whatknot (7 Dec 2020)

Hi Chris 

Not sure what you mean by "Axminsters Hegnar clone has a fiddly blade change"

It has exactly the same V blocks (bar one has an allen key bolt and the other a square bolt) as standard that the Hegnar has, although now I believe Hegnars come with the quick clamp at standard 

The quick clamp is an extremely useful add on to the Axminster Hegnar clone but it can be used without it (you only need one quick clamp)

The Axminster clone is also better than the Hegnar in one respect as it has two blade guide blocks attached to the table, whereas the Hegnar has only one 

I prefer the Axminster V blocks to the Hegnars as they are allen key bolt and don't round off as the square ones do




chrispuzzle said:


> Axminster's Hegner clone has a fiddly blade change until you buy Hegner-style clamps for it (Hegner's are compatible), at which point the blade change is much improved.
> 
> I suppose otherwise the saws formerly known as Excalibur, now sold by Axminster, are your best bet if you don't want to fork out for a genuine Hegner.


----------



## Droogs (7 Dec 2020)

If you are stepping up to the bigger saws, i would advise against getting the Axi version of the Excalibur. There have been numerous problems raised about vibration and things breaking. Axi seem to have kept the style but not the quality of Excalabur's original. The excalibur is available rebadged from Pegas dealers on the continent (order before Dec 31st) Also if you want the original then look for international machines I think they are called are the maker of the original and still selling it.

There is a thread in the scroll section about it and further info

hth


----------



## Blister (8 Dec 2020)

My advice for what it's worth is buy a used Hegner , They do single speed or variable speed 

Can't advise about the 788 as I dont have one until the weekend , Managed to find one after a long time looking , It was the Steeve Good go to saw for quite some years 

Axi Excaliber is a no no in my book as said to many problems , Nice in theory bad in practice / use


----------



## chrispuzzle (10 Dec 2020)

By "fiddly blade change" I mean that it is slower when you have to do a lot of internal cuts, which is what the OP was asking about.

This is improved with a Hegner-style thumb-wheel, as I said. 

I have used the Axminster for many years now and it is still going strong, and I wouldn't be parted with it. But the clamping system is not its strongest point, in my view.


----------



## loftyhermes (10 Dec 2020)

If you don't mind buying second hand and want quick, fast and easy blade changes then look for an old Delta with the Quickset blade clamps.


----------



## whatknot (10 Dec 2020)

Yes I also have the Axminster and am more than happy with it (with a quick clamp)

I asked as the blade change on the Axminster is exactly the same as the Hegnar before they added the quick clamp as standard on the Hegnar, I thought you had identified some other problem

Have you modified the quick tension lever bearings? I found using router bit bearings has worked well

Like you I would be parted with mine either




chrispuzzle said:


> By "fiddly blade change" I mean that it is slower when you have to do a lot of internal cuts, which is what the OP was asking about.
> 
> This is improved with a Hegner-style thumb-wheel, as I said.
> 
> I have used the Axminster for many years now and it is still going strong, and I wouldn't be parted with it. But the clamping system is not its strongest point, in my view.


----------



## chrispuzzle (18 Dec 2020)

whatknot said:


> Have you modified the quick tension lever bearings? I found using router bit bearings has worked well



I replaced the little pin which sheared off, but I haven't needed to do anything more than that. The router bit bearing idea sounds excellent.


----------



## Blister (18 Dec 2020)

ChrisM1956 said:


> Hello , i need to replace my cheap and nasty saw, what i would like i think is a Dewalt 788 or similar. Cant seem to find anything other than Axminster easily available in the UK.
> 
> Any suggestion please, it much have quick and easy blade changing for inside cutting
> 
> ...



I managed to find a UK 788 after years of looking , The 788 was Steve Good's go to saw for years


----------



## Ukulele joe (31 Dec 2020)

Greetings one and all, for my finale on my tales of woe with blade clamps. I am now the proud owner of the trade Axminster scroll saw! Father Christmas delivered it 3 weeks before Christmas and I'm enjoying my lockdown alone here in Cleveleys.I cannot explain the pleasure I'm enjoying making things on it. Blade change is a breeze and I cannot believe how quiet and smooth it is to use. So, that said, I have a sheppach for sale complete with an Axminster clamp and a Pegas clamp. There will be a generous set of pin type blades thrown in as well. If anybody knows of somebody looking for a bargain here is one going. Many thanks to all who replied to my problems and I would like to wish everyone a happy and healthy new year. Best wishes to all ..........Joe


----------



## JangoTrooper (31 Dec 2020)

This has been an interesting thread. I have been on the look out for a new scroll saw also. Been liking the Axminster scroll saw. Pegas seem impossible to get.


----------



## lord snooty (20 Feb 2021)

Am new to scroll sawing having just bagged a good as new Jet JWSS-16B at a great price on eBay. Don’t ask how I managed to collect it!
I can’t understand the dislike of the Axminster models as they are identical to the Pegas machine and I understand they all come from the same factory in Taiwan. The trade models are fitted with the Pegas blade clamps so that shouldn’t be an issue.
None of the others can match the Jet for blade changing however as it clamps and tensions with one push of the lever. You just need a couple of spare blades ready in the provided lower blade holders.
By the way any advice on if and how I can attach a foot switch to this model?
Just adding one before the power cable would require the nvr switch to be replaced/bypassed.


----------



## Ukulele joe (20 Feb 2021)

Hi folks, happy new year to all. I am still loving using my Axminster. I am at present scrolling a chess set. The theme is ocean life where every piece is coral so you can imagine the twists and turns required! When you turn the piece through 90 degrees you see various creatures, such as sea horses, dolphins etc. What I want to ask is as there's a lot of crooks and nannies, or should that be nooks and crannies, does anybody have any ideas for painting these? There are so many tight gaps and was wondering if there is a method of "dipping"? I am open to suggestions. Best wishes to all. Joe


----------



## Droogs (20 Feb 2021)

lord snooty said:


> Am new to scroll sawing having just bagged a good as new Jet JWSS-16B at a great price on eBay. Don’t ask how I managed to collect it!
> I can’t understand the dislike of the Axminster models as they are identical to the Pegas machine and I understand they all come from the same factory in Taiwan. The trade models are fitted with the Pegas blade clamps so that shouldn’t be an issue.
> None of the others can match the Jet for blade changing however as it clamps and tensions with one push of the lever. You just need a couple of spare blades ready in the provided lower blade holders.
> By the way any advice on if and how I can attach a foot switch to this model?
> Just adding one before the power cable would require the nvr switch to be replaced/bypassed.


I can assure you they are not the same. The Axi branded machines have a different motor, they use inferior components in terms of mettalurgy. The rocker arms twist and break much more easily. there as been a whole acrimonious history on this machine with the original maker and the distributor and others along the way. yes Axi have it made in the same place as the real one but theirs is nowhere near as good. the probs and faults experienced by others prove it.


----------

